# MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural for NC35



## swatchingoddity (Jun 11, 2012)

I am really confused about which shade to get in the MSFs. When I first went to the MAC counter, I was told to get Medium Dark. I tried it out and thought it was fine and worked for me. Then I spoke to the MAC artist online and they told me that the makeup artist was wrong and told me to get Medium Plus instead. I'm sometimes an NC40, so I thought Medium Dark was okay, but the MAC artist online told me that Medium Dark is for NC44+. 

  	I exchanged Medium Dark for Medium Plus, but now I'm looking at it in the pan thinking this is wayyy too light for me! I don't know if I should just keep it (it's sheer coverage after all) or go back and get Medium Dark again. When I applied both shades to my face, they looked okay and I honestly couldn't tell major differences between the two shades. If I'm going to be extremely picky, I found that Medium Dark made me look slightly red, but Medium Plus left some flaky bits on my face, which I'm guessing means the colour isn't blending into my skin.

  	I'm South Asian with yellow undertones, if that helps. Also I have oily skin, causing powders to sometimes oxidize, which is the main reason why I decided to pick up Medium Plus instead (but the MAC artist online told me the MSFs don't oxidize). I just want a powder for sheer coverage that won't make me look ghostly in photos. I'm wearing this over the MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation. I am open to other suggestions besides the MAC MSFs.

  	Help me!


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 13, 2012)

i'm nc25-35 and i have the same problem with the medium and medium plus. so i end up getting both and mix it together. just get both and mix and the winter time you can uses the lighter shade.


----------



## swatchingoddity (Jun 13, 2012)

That is so frustrating  I really don't want to buy two MSFs because they are so pricey. I do get compliments when I wear it though. Ahh decisions decisions! It's a shame they don't make more shades. Thank you for the suggestion sunshine817.


----------



## Sojourner (Jun 14, 2012)

....


----------



## swatchingoddity (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Thank you and I agree, I might just give up on this product too. I really like the finish of it though


----------



## XP0S3D (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are having a difficult time! I had a similar issue as I couldn't find a good match myself. I am NC 30-35 with yellow undertones and originally bought Medium Plus. The color was a little too light and it left a slightly pink undertone. I bought Medium Dark in hopes that I could mix the two colors to get a good match (still no success and Medium Dark alone is a little too dark for me). I tried my best to like these powders despite that I had to mix two colors to get a good match which still left a pink undertone was not worth the $60 dollars.

	I spoke with a MAC SA when I returned the powders and mentioned to her my issue. She said that these powders tend to run more warmer/pink. Hence, I continue my search for a good powder. I've returned to my MUFE Duo Mat powder foundation. Which it is thicker in coverage (very similar to Studio Fix), I find that it meshes well with my yellow undertone (I use shade 205 for reference). I am also trying NYX's Stay Matte, But Not Flat powder.

  	If I could recommend anything, check out MAC's Studio Careblend or Select Sheer Pressed. While I was waiting to return the MSFNs I bought, I swatched these two powders and they seem to have more yellow undertones than MSFN. Best of luck to you!


----------



## swatchingoddity (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much! This was really helpful. I ended up just keeping Medium Plus, but when I run out, I will definitely check out the other products you mentioned. Thanks again!


----------



## Shellcat (Jul 17, 2012)

I am in the NC30/35 range most of the time, when I get sun, I get around NC37.  I use Medium Plus when I am NC30/35.

  	  I also have Medium Deep and Medium Dark and use them for contouring during my "pale season" and partial overall finish when I am tan WITH Medium Plus.


----------

